# Codesys Raspberry und Wago Bussystem



## Nikros28 (10 September 2014)

Halllo,
Ich habe ein Raspberry programmiert mit dem Codesys 3.5.
In viele Videos sieht man das die User dort ein Wago Bussystem mit dem Raspberry steuern können.
Ich habe soweit auch alle eingefügt an Hardware und die verbindet sich auch nur jetzt muss ich die Karten hinzufügen und dort kommt diese Fenster.
Anhang anzeigen Kanal.bmp


Meine Ausgänge kann ich schon setzen doch das klappt ehr zufällig als das ich weis warum!

Wäre froh wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

Gruß Niklas


----------



## HausSPSler (11 September 2014)

Hallo Niklas,

was hast du den genau für einen Wago Slave dran & welche K-Bus Scheiben?
Grüße


----------

